# $'s off coupons for Vegas - ??'s



## kjsgrammy (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, have checked out lasvegasadvisor and earlyvegas.  Heading to Vegas April 25th - May 2nd.  Staying at HGVC on Karen St., with the exception of the night of the 25th - staying at SouthPoint casino.

Would you recommend I purchase the membership to lasvegasadvisor, or order the vegas entertainment book?  From what I could tell from lasvegasadvisor, most of the "discounts" provided for the membership can be had either thru casino fun books, or by handouts.  But thought I would ask the "vegas experts".

We don't gamble a whole lot of money (budget $50-$75 per day per person).  Buffets are ok, but prefer sit down type restaurants that are moderately priced.  Will be spending ALOT of time at Red Rock Canyon hiking the trails - how we LOVE that place.

Anyway, any suggestions for what I should/should not purchase as far as coupon books would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob B (Apr 12, 2009)

Honestly I think you need to see what coupons are in each and decide which you would use.  Since you aren't gamblers, most of the benefits would be for restaurants so check out what benefits are in each and make the decision based on your review.  Note that with LVA you are not "buying a coupon book", you are getting a one year subscription for their newsletter and the coupon book is an extra.  You can get that for $37 for an on line subscription.

You should also check out restaurant.com for Vegas restaurants.  Often their are discount codes so a $25 certificate can cost as little as $3.  FYI, the restaurants at South Point are mostly very good.  I have eaten at their steak house, prime rib, Italian and Mexican restaurants and liked them all.  And they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Art4th (Apr 12, 2009)

You should also check out the 2009 American Casino Guide (http://americancasinoguide.com/). It's loaded with Vegas (and other casino area) coupons good for food, drinks, shows and gaming. The cover price is $18.95, but Amazon has it for $12.89 and AAA sells it for about the same.


----------



## stevedmatt (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry to thread jack, but what type of gaming coupons are offered in these 2 publication? 

Thanks


----------



## dreamin (Apr 12, 2009)

Just returned from Vegas on April 6th.  Had a great time but spent very little time on the strip.  We also enjoy hiking and spent a full day at Red Rock.  We then drove to Valley of Fire and it was fabulous if you haven't been there yet.  It's an hour's drive from Vegas.  Great hiking and more striking than Red Rock in my opinion.  As for coupons, we used restaurant.com coupons and were very happy with the deal we got.  Usually have to spend $50 to get $25 off.  Basically you got one meal free unless you imbibe in the over-priced cocktails ($13 each!).  We used coupons at Border Grill in Mandalay, Envy Steakhouse at Renaissance, Panevino (our favourite), McCormick & Schmick seafood (our 2nd favourite).  This was the first time I had used these coupons and I would definitely use them again, preferring their program over the Entertainment book (you buy just what you are going to use).  I also bought the Sunday newspaper and there was a coupon for buy l/get1 buffet dinner at the Green Valley Ranch casino.  Apparently they are running these promos quite frequently to draw in more people.  We had to wait an hour in line but the buffet was very good and even included glasses of wine.  Cost for the 2 of us was $18.  The newspaper also published the '09 annual Best of Las Vegas report (readers and editor's pick of the best that Vegas has to offer).  Michael's restaurant at South Point got 2nd place for best "Gourmet" restaurant.   Hope this helps.


----------



## zazz (Apr 12, 2009)

What coupons you get depends on how much of a hassle you want to go through to save money.

I have used entertainmentonvacation.com which is $10 and lets you print out entertainment coupons in a city of your choice.  Vegas is OK.  There are a few coupons for places on the Strip like in the Miracle Mile Shops.  You probably have more selection off-strip.  That should include a lot of sit down places.

American Casinos guide (coupon list) is good.  Mainly the places are off Strip, but NYNY does have a lot of coupons in there.  There are a couple for the South Point.  If you want to schlep all the way to the Orleans to get a 2 for 1 on a marginal buffet, then it could be ok for you.  There are match play coupons, a couple of two for one shows which are of marginal quality.  Again, if you want to drive in so that you can get $10 in match play at some casino, that's up to you.  These are coupons I would use if I were a local or if I were a penniless college student who would spend $3 in gas and time to save $5 on a meal.

VegasforLocals was one I printed some coupons for.  

I guess I got the most play out of restaurant.com when the 70%-80% discount comes up.  Tacone and Ocean One In the Miracle Mile Shops are reliable places for me to get a meal and the $25 certificate for $3 works for me.

When you check in at the South Point, Fabulous Vegas Values says you get a coupon book as well with some good offers at that place.

I would get the entertainment thing and check out restaurant.com for anything that you would genuinely want to use.  You can also check out Tix4Tonite once you arrive to get some decent dinner deals in addition to show tickets.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 12, 2009)

dreamin said:


> the over-priced cocktails ($13 each!)


To the OP:  Since you'll have a car, go to the new M resort in Henderson at the intersection of St. Rose Parkway and Las Vegas Blvd. It's right off the I-5 freeway.  You'll be closest to it when you stay at South Point.

We finally got over there to look around.  There a restaurant & bar called Veloce on the 16th floor and the view from there is spectacular. They also have an outdoor area up there off the bar.  You get an awesome view of the whole Las Vegas valley and the Strip, and the highest price I saw on the cocktail menu was $8.50.  We had a great appetizer to share--Kobe beef sliders (3) with a large amount of sweet potato matchstick fries and that was $11.  

The buffet is supposed to be really good there, but there's always a line. We hope to get back over there for that soon.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 13, 2009)

The buffet line at M has had major problems; it seems that they've been overwhelmed with the number of people signing up for player cards and going to the buffet.  They expected about 25,000 the first month, but had over 100,000 people register.  To alleviate the buffet line problem they've gone to a card reservation system.  When you arrive at the casino, or any time after that (within about an hour of the time you wish to eat) you go to the buffet and pick up a reservation card.  The card will tell you when to return to the buffet to go in.  In the meantime you no longer have to wait in line, but are free to play, wander around, whatever.

There are several self-serve soda machines on the casino floor with Pepsi products as well as a Pharnacy where you can pay with points.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Apr 13, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> To alleviate the buffet line problem they've gone to a card reservation system.  When you arrive at the casino, or any time after that (within about an hour of the time you wish to eat) you go to the buffet and pick up a reservation card.  The card will tell you when to return to the buffet to go in.  In the meantime you no longer have to wait in line, but are free to play, wander around, whatever.


What a great idea!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I've eaten at all of the restaurants at South Point now with exception of Prime Rib Loft and the Deli in the Sports Book.

Michaels is one of the very top restaurants in Vegas.  Its not "name chef"  snob appeal, but instead great food and old fashioned service.  If you've gone to Vegas for a number of years, you'll remember it used to be in Barbary Coast at the corner of Flamingo and The Strip.  Dinner for two, with perhaps one cocktail each, easily runs $300-350.  I was there once with a party of 10, and the bill was slightly more than $1900.

Don Vito is the Italian Restaurant.  The food is good here as well.  If you want a good steak at moderate prices, the Silverado Steakhouse is the place to go.  You get a complete steak dinner, including salad and sides for about $40--45.  

If you want Mexican food, Baja Miguel serves some fine Mexican food.  I especially like the taquitos, and Jerry the Chili Rellanos.  They have lunch specials for under $10, including a Margarita.

There is an Oyster Bar with many kinds of seafood, and some of the best clam chowder I've had in Vegas.  And lucky for us they have both Manhattan and New England, since I like one and Jerry the other.

There is also a coffee shop which serves Chinese food as well, and an inexpensive buffet with very fair prices.  

Oh, and if you are over about 45, they'll let you into the movies (with a club card) for $3. Monday thru Thursday before 6 PM.
Fern


----------



## kjsgrammy (Apr 13, 2009)

*Thanks To All Who Posted!*

Appreciate all the feedback.   So many good suggestions.  Hope we get time to get over to Henderson and try out "M".

Hopefully can schedule a lunch or dinner "date" with Karen and/or Fern if you're available - would love to meet you.  I'm taking my laptop, so will email you both when we get to Vegas and try and arrange a get-together.


----------



## Pronkster (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought you had to be 65 for the $3 movie deal at South Point, have they changed it?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 13, 2009)

kjsgrammy said:


> Hopefully can schedule a lunch or dinner "date" with Karen and/or Fern if you're available - would love to meet you.  I'm taking my laptop, so will email you both when we get to Vegas and try and arrange a get-together.


Sounds great! Looking forward to meeting you.
Karen


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me, too!

Fern



kjsgrammy said:


> Appreciate all the feedback.   So many good suggestions.  Hope we get time to get over to Henderson and try out "M".
> 
> Hopefully can schedule a lunch or dinner "date" with Karen and/or Fern if you're available - would love to meet you.  I'm taking my laptop, so will email you both when we get to Vegas and try and arrange a get-together.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 13, 2009)

The stated policy is "Monday thru Thursday before 6 PM, Seniors $3. with card, limit one ticket per card."   Michael Gaughan's policy, however, is not to "card" anybody who looks 45 or over.

Fern



Pronkster said:


> I thought you had to be 65 for the $3 movie deal at South Point, have they changed it?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2009)

Now that I've actually eaten at the M buffet, I change my recommendation in the post above about going to Green Valley Ranch for the buffet when you drive over to Hoover Dam.

Go to the M instead.  We ate there last night and it's the best buffet in Las Vegas--even though it's in Henderson!  Dinner starts at 4 p.m. and we arrived about 4:20 p.m.  Didn't have to wait more than 15 minutes.  Amazing food and complementary beer, wine, lattes, & espresso.

Price for dinner is $17.99 with a $2 discount if you have a players card (free to get one).

Go--you won't be disappointed!


----------



## goaliemn (Apr 17, 2009)

I ate at Hacienda right by hoover dam.  A nice little buffet for a great price.   You can almost see hoover dam from the parking lot, so its real close.

Also, if you do drink, check out Red Square at Mandolay Bay.  The offer "cavihour"  free caviar when you purchase 2 drinks.  Decent caviar with all the fixens


----------

